# HCG injection



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

this is my first time posting on FF. I've been reading through some of the messages to give me support and encouragement through my treatment, but now have a question about my HCG injection which I am due to take this weekend.

First, a bit about me...

This is my first cycle of IVF. I started Buserelin on 28 Jan, and am now into day 7 of Merional. Due for EC Mon or Tues next week. All my injections have been going great. I've had no side effects and feel better than ever (even people at work have commented on how "chirpy" I am!!  ) But I've worked myself into a tizzy over taking the late night HCG injection. I think it's the thought of it being IM rather than sub-cut. And I've done all my injections in my belly so far (I've got more fat there than on my legs!!)

Is there anyone out there who can tell me I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill and that there's nothing to get worked up about? Any advice on where to take it and what to do so it doesn't hurt?

Thanks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

roobie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Are you sure the HCG is intramuscular? I've had botht emain ones (ovitrelle and pregnyl) and they're always been subcutanneous. I did mine in my belly each time.
What drug are you using?

If you are not sure, you can always speak to our pharmacist and ask some advice: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=449.0

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks starfish and caz for your replies and positive thoughts.

I pick up my HCG injection at my next scan on Fri am - so will know then what it's called. All I've been told at the moment is that it's intramuscular - and that's what I'm flapping about. I spoke to someone else who had a IM HCG and they said it was really painful - so that's what's got me worried   Apart from that, all I know is that I'll have to do it Sat or Sun night and EC will be next Mon or Tues  

Everything else has gone really well - although I'm feeling really bloated today (so I did my Merional in my leg tonight - which was ok). 

starfish - Fantastic news that you got a BFP with icsi (which we might have to have). I'm really pleased for you


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,

My HCG was also subcute but even if yours is intramuscular its the LAST ONE!!!!!!!!!!
I expect it won't be as easy as the others but it's a one off and you'll be good as new once its over.Maybe a glass of wine will take the edge off,can't hurt 

Was also great on stimms,best my skin had ever looked!

Good luck
xxxxxx


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello still smiling 

How nice it sounds to know it'll be the last one!!!! And a glass of wine sounds good too  

Feels strange to think that this time next week I might be starting the 2WW  

Good luck to you too xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Roobie,

Glad i could send some positivity your way,god knows we all need it!!!

Was just testing the waters by the way about glass of wine...real suggestion is 'bottle'!

All the best for EC,i had a great time under sedation!

xxxxxx


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow - the time has come...I have my injection at 11pm. I've got some EMLA cream and a bag of peas at the ready!!! Still dreading it. I've got the name of it now... it's Chronagon. And it's definitely IM. Keep your fingers crossed for me and send me lots of nice thoughts  Pleeeeeease


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

good luck   

ive always done mine in my belly.


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks wishing4miracle. I've done all my others in my belly too - there's more fat there for me!!  This time though the nurses have told me to do it in my leg. Arrrrrgggh


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi roobie,

You still alive and well dear?! Did'nt want to say it before but OUCH 
Was hoping you were wrong and was a usual pin prick to the tum but poor you.Anyway thats it now 'done and dusted'.
Lots of brownie points for the bag of peas rather than a litre of vodka.

Big cyber pat on the back.Let us know how EC goes 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

I did it!!!! 

Put the EMLA cream on for an hour before (although I don't think it really did anything) and a bag of peas for 10 mins. I was surprised how good I was. It was really easy - nothing like what I was dreading    So now I'm really pleased with myself, and can tell all the other girls not to get worked up about it because it's ok. Glad it's done now. Roll on EC tomorrow


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Roobie,
The thought was worse then?Was all worked up about the stimming injections myself but ended up becoming quite a pro,strange how quickly we adapt to it all eh?
EC today then.Lots of luck and hope there are lots of lovely eggs 
Let us know

xxxx


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi girls - thanks for all the lovely messages and   thoughts. EC went ok today. I had 12 follies, but only 6 eggs. So awaiting tomorrow's phone call to see how many fertilized.     that it's all good xxx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

6 is good hun.6 healthy,mature eggs is better than 50 useless ones. 

Best of luck for your morning embryology call

xxxxxxx


----------

